# I can't buy that book on Kindle but, someone in the UK can?!



## Big Don

Because of some asinine licensing/copyright infringement bull **** I can't buy the book I want for my kindle because I live in the US.
This pisses me off.
I blame Sukerkin.


----------



## rlobrecht

We've experienced this kind if stupidity before as well. Usually for us it's music. We're happy to pay for it, but it's not available for sale in the US. We've actually had to resort to unpaid downloads, because we can't find a legal way to buy it. 

How does this help anything?


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  You have my sympathy, Don.  It's nothing to do with me, honest :angel:.  The copyright laws are maddening alright, as is the way that media companies package and lock-down the things that you buy.  I can understand why people pirate stuff, tho' I don't myself - it is so tempting tho' when you,say, buy a DVD and it won't let you skip past all the Anti-Piracy messages and other adverts!  That usually reduces me to shouting very impolitely at the TV that I have *bought* the darned thing so don't make me have a more annoying experience than if I'd stolen it!


----------



## arnisador

This drives me nuts!


----------



## Big Don

arnisador said:


> This drives me nuts!



Amen Brother! I don't like "real" books anymore, I want to read it on my Kindle damn it!


----------



## Carol

Big Don said:


> Amen Brother! I don't like "real" books anymore, I want to read it on my Kindle damn it!



Me too!  I even take my Kindle on hiking trips in the summer.  Its lighter than a book and the screen can be read in broad daylight.


----------



## Dirty Dog

iPhone 5 with iBooks *and* the Kindle app FTW!


----------



## Big Don

Dirty Dog said:


> iPhone 5 with iBooks *and* the Kindle app FTW!



NO!
I don't want a smart phone
I want my phone to make and receive calls and store phone numbers, that's it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Big Don said:


> NO!
> I don't want a smart phone
> I want my phone to make and receive calls and store phone numbers, that's it.



Why carry around a phone *and* a reader *and* this *and* that when I can carry one thing that fits in my shirt pocket instead?


----------



## arnisador

Dirty Dog said:


> iPhone 5 with iBooks *and* the Kindle app FTW!



Same here!


----------



## arnisador

I used to be all...



Big Don said:


> NO!
> I don't want a smart phone
> I want my phone to make and receive calls and store phone numbers, that's it.



...but now I'm like:



Dirty Dog said:


> Why carry around a phone *and* a reader *and* this *and* that when I can carry one thing that fits in my shirt pocket instead?


----------



## Sukerkin

The problem is that Smart Phones are just not smart enough.  They are very vulnerable devices - I wouldn't have one that I put any sensitive data into and I certainly wouldn't use one for such things as on-line banking or shopping.


----------



## arnisador

Full agreement--I use mine for texting (mostly), calls, reading, games, taking notes, web-browsing (occasionally). Nothing sensitive.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I don't do anything sensitive on my iPhone. Or my laptop, because it gets connected to too many public WiFi spots. My desktop only.


----------



## Carol

Not fond of Kindle on my phone.  Screen is a bit small, and the battery life too limited. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jks9199

Big Don said:


> Because of some asinine licensing/copyright infringement bull **** I can't buy the book I want for my kindle because I live in the US.
> This pisses me off.
> I blame Sukerkin.


Well... The Supreme Court says that Suk can buy it for you -- and even sell it to you without breaking the law or copyright rules.

Kirtsaeng v Wiley & Sons -- opinion



> The Supreme Court ruled last week in _Kirtsaeng v. Wiley_, a case  that centered on the tension between copyright law&#8217;s first sale  doctrine, codified at 17 U.S.C. §109(a), and the importation restriction  found in 17 U.S.C. §602(a).
> ...
> Last week, the Supreme Court overturned the Second Circuit&#8217;s ruling in  Kirtsaeng, relying on the plain language of the statute, historical and  contemporary statutory context, and practical considerations.  The Court  explained that a work &#8220;lawfully made under this title&#8221; refers to  infringing versus non-infringing copies of a work -- that is, legitimate  versus counterfeit copies -- and does not refer to a geographical  limitation on the fair use defense.  A significant portion of the  Court&#8217;s majority opinion, which was written by Justice Breyer and joined  by 5 other Justices, focused on the practical import of the decision.   For instance, the Court cited the American Library Association&#8217;s amicus  brief in the case, which argued that if the Court decided that the first  sale doctrine did not apply to all works, regardless of geography, then  public libraries would face the &#8220;insurmountable barrier&#8221; of  having to  obtain licenses for the 200 million foreign-published books in their  collections, which would likely force them to close.
> ...


from an article here


----------



## jks9199

Big Don said:


> NO!
> I don't want a smart phone
> I want my phone to make and receive calls and store phone numbers, that's it.



Luddite!  You will be assimilated!


----------



## Big Don

jks9199 said:


> Well... The Supreme Court says that Suk can buy it for you -- and even sell it to you without breaking the law or copyright rules.


Does it say how he can get it to my kindle?


----------



## Sukerkin

Is it not possible to just download the file to your PC and then pipe it across via the USB connection to the KIndle?  Or is it the Kindle itself that is enforcing the copyright?  Wouldn't surprise me given what Amazon are like.


----------



## Big Don

Sukerkin said:


> Is it not possible to just download the file to your PC and then pipe it across via the USB connection to the KIndle?  Or is it the Kindle itself that is enforcing the copyright?  Wouldn't surprise me given what Amazon are like.



It is not for sale on Amazon.com, only on Amazon.co.uk. Which wouldn't sell it to me.


----------



## Sukerkin

I am bemused now as to what it could be?  It's not "Fun with Explosives and Aeroplanes" or "Obama:  Not as White as He's Painted" or something like that is it? :lol:.

If we can figure out a legal method I really don't mind getting it for you by the way.


----------



## arnisador

It may well have coding in the file that'd defeat this plan, and it's not easy to turn a Kindle book into a pdf.


----------



## Big Don

Raymond Feist, Magician. The last book in the series comes out next month and I like to reread the whole series before.


----------



## Big Don

Sukerkin said:


> I am bemused now as to what it could be?  It's not "Fun with Explosives and Aeroplanes" or "Obama:  Not as White as He's Painted" or something like that is it? :lol:.
> 
> If we can figure out a legal method I really don't mind getting it for you by the way.


hahaha


----------



## rlobrecht

I should have mentioned this in my earlier post.  If you can find a non-Amazon store who will sell it to you, you might be able to use Calibre to convert it to Kindle format for you.  http://calibre-ebook.com 

I used to buy a lot of eBooks from Peanut Press, which became eReader.com, which was bought by Fictionwise, and then bought by Barnes & Noble.  Late last year, B&N announced that they would be shutting the doors on all their non Nook eBook companies, and you could convert all your eBooks to Nook format, but despite following their instructions, it never worked for me.  

I then found Calibre, and it was able to convert all of my Peanut Press books to AZW3 Kindle format.


----------



## Sukerkin

I have the first couple of Magician books in paperback but that really doesn't help you much .  I am amazed you can't get them in the US; that's a genuine puzzle.


----------



## Big Don

I can get paperbacks, I don't want them. I want Kindle. What aggravates me is, while Feist is an American author, his books are released in the UK first. Sometimes as much as 6 months before the US release. I know, I've bought the hardcovers from Amazon.uk. Add that to the idiocy of not having licensed well over half his books to the ebook format, I don't get it.


----------



## Carol

You may be able to register your kindle on Amazon UK with a fake (hotel?) address.  

Here are some pointers with regards to what some folks do, and what not to do (don't deregister your kindle!)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67123


----------



## granfire

Big Don said:


> I can get paperbacks, I don't want them. I want Kindle. What aggravates me is, while Feist is an American author, his books are released in the UK first. Sometimes as much as 6 months before the US release. I know, I've bought the hardcovers from Amazon.uk. Add that to the idiocy of not having licensed well over half his books to the ebook format, I don't get it.



In an unrelated discussion about ebook publishing, somebody suggested that the ebook people - I ahve to admit I am not clear on who 'they' are - put the thumb screws to the publishing companies.
It could be that your favorite author is just not playing the game ad opting to not go the route much. (it was a general discussion on ebook pricing, considering it ridiculous to pay hardcover prices for a digital copy, considering the possible problems you can encounter with such digital items you don't have with a paper issue)

But it certainly sucks. As it does with certain videos getting blocked on youtube, 'sorry not in your country'


----------



## Big Don

I emailed that author. The other author whose early works aren't in ebook format, David Eddings, sadly died, and therefore, is less likely to answer his email...


----------



## granfire

yes, I can see where that would crimp his style a little.....


----------

